
Able – Seamless crypto portfolio tracking - kentdebruin
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/able-seamless-portfolio-t/djfkdeheipgmgphoagpbpoinikgljpog
======
kentdebruin
How could we enable retail investors to make rational decisions in these
irrational markets? New crypto investors often lack time, patience and skill
to properly evaluate and research specific digital assets. After all, most
people were FOMO’ing into coins and weren’t rational at all. New investors
were losing money by simple mistakes. They didn’t have a long term strategy,
they took positions in coins without proper research and had sloppy
operational security. Moreover, most new investors bought at the top of hype
and didn’t have the patience to HODL their way to better times. We decided to
research which tools professional investors and fund managers use to raise
their probability of success. How do they play the markets and beat
irrationality? We studied how professional investors and fund managers raise
probability of good returns. They protect themselves against irrationality by
following specific steps: They have a thesis of where the market is heading
They operate by a specific strategy They follow steps to get a good entry
points They gather ongoing research and data about their positions and the
market

Solution We are driven to make crypto investing a more clear and
understandable endeavor. We want to optimize people’s workflow in such a way
that they can make better investment decisions. Just like the professionals.

Able is an intuitive crypto portfolio application for retail investors. It
offers a suite of tools within a clean dashboard that makes it easy to analyze
your portfolio, research new opportunities, and organize your investment work.

Crowd-based coin analysis Our crowd based analysis system offers a framework
where users have the ability to grade different parameters and load standard
fundamental datasets. Users can fill in their own data and gradings or view
the results of all users combined. They are compelled to take the same steps
professionals take before entering a position.

Fundamental analysis We strongly believe that crypto research is all about
fundamentals. Who is the team, what is the product, what are the tokenomics,
what is the social following? Analyzation should go further than technicals.
With Able you can easily research fundamental parameters in our dashboard. In
this way you make make calculated risk decisions based on product, team,
social following, working product or usecase.

Track portfolio performance Able offers a clear picture of your crypto
investments, including the current portfolio and your return on investment
over time. Create several compartments within your portfolio for different
strategies. Get notifications of important events and news based on your
portfolio. Analyze your risk and exposure through multiple pie charts.

Event and news notifications based on your portfolio We provide you with
automatic notifications of important events and news based on your portfolio.
Prices move because of upcoming announcements and by checking these you can
always stay up-to-date.

Auto-sync your transactions Our portfolio tracker automatically syncs your
transaction history across many wallets and exchanges. Exchanges such as
Coinbase, Bittrex, Kraken and Binance offer a read-only access to your trades
and transaction history. This enables us to securely pull this data so we can
automatically update your portfolio. You can also sync your wallet info from
ERC20 tokens and/or manually add alt coins.

Lives under your tab We wanted to make Able as easily accessible as possible.
Monitoring and managing your crypto is often a 24hr endeavour. Able is a
chrome plugin which automatically loads whenever you open a new tab. In this
way you can always manage your portfolio or check the latest prices.

